# XM inks exclusive deal for Air America; Sirius to lose channel in May



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks like another "exclusive" deal for XM Radio:


> XM Satellite Radio , the nation's leading satellite radio provider with more than 3.77 million subscribers, has announced a new long-term agreement with Air America Radio, the national progressive entertainment talk radio network home to Al Franken, Randi Rhodes and Janeane Garofalo. As part of this agreement XM will be the official satellite radio network for Air America Radio.
> 
> Beginning in May, XM's liberal talk channel, America Left (XM Channel 167) will be renamed Air America Radio. The channel will include an expanded line- up of Air America Radio programming, including the recently debuted "Springer on the Radio" hosted by Jerry Springer and upcoming "Rachel Maddow Show," among others. XM's Air America Radio channel also will feature popular shows currently carried on America Left, including "The Ed Shultz Show" and "The Alan Colmes Show."


There's a post on XM411.com quoting an email replay they got from XM:


> Joshua,
> 
> Based on our new long-tern agreement, XM will be the only satellite radio provider to offer Air America Radio programming. If you would like specific comment directly from Air America, please contact Jaime Horn at 212.871.8134 or [email protected].
> 
> ...


----------



## tdw (Apr 9, 2005)

This is awful news. I enjoyed listening to AA all last summer in the runup to the election last year.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My first thought is: good deal. More room for some good programming on Sirius.  I really think this points to how hungry AA is for a cash infusion. I assume that XM had to pay for the right to the exclusive.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Another signing highlighting the importance of receivers that can receive both services.

I REALLY hope that the Delphi SkyFi3 (or whatever they call it, will have the capability........).


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

If AA was getting bang-up ratings/ad revenues, they would be doing good, like any radio genre/program.

They don't appeal to most people, therefore they are destined to failure. Soon, from what I hear.

Jeff


----------



## BossMonkey (Apr 11, 2005)

muledoggie said:


> If AA was getting bang-up ratings/ad revenues, they would be doing good, like any radio genre/program.
> 
> They don't appeal to most people, therefore they are destined to failure. Soon, from what I hear.
> 
> Jeff


The only thing wrong with that point of view is that America dosent know it yet but it needs something no craves something other than the religious right wing nut jobs that are so common on the airwaves now a days


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

This has nothing to do with politics, it is business. Frankly, if this is true, XM made a good move

In this country 20% are right, and 20% are left, and the rest are in the middle. If Sirius loses part of that 20% it is NOT good.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> The only thing wrong with that point of view is that America dosent know it yet but it needs something no craves something other than the religious right wing nut jobs that are so common on the airwaves now a days


How can something (or someone) "crave" something and not know it? Actually, AA is the first 24 hour commercial (excluding NPR, etc) left leaning talk radio network. If there were a craving for such programming the network would be wildly successful, especially since conservative talk is now being split up between so many networks and talk personalities. AA *SHOULD* be the most profitable network on the air since they have little competition in their market. They are not profitable, in fact seriously losing (not loosing) money, because there is no demand for their product.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

I think AA made a *HUGE* mistake!!! The vast majority of their listners are Howard Stern Groupies. They should go where Howard is


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

I agree, I think AA did make a mistake. They should have tried to broadcast to everyone.

I assume this means they won't broadcast on local radio stations either since this is an XM exclusive.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

jeslevine said:


> I agree, I think AA did make a mistake. They should have tried to broadcast to everyone.
> 
> I assume this means they won't broadcast on local radio stations either since this is an XM exclusive.


nooooooo unfortuantly this is not the case. Nascar,MLB,NFL and every other "sport" that is exclusive on satellite is also availble free over the air


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

Interesting. I guess this should present some opportunities to Sirius for programming to fill its AAR slot


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

AA is a time buy. It PAYS XM to carry it. It PAYS SSR to carry it. And it PAYS your local last in the market flea-power daytime only AM to carry it.

Is has chosen to stop buying time on SSR. 

It chooses to spin this as a positive. Whatever.


----------

